# Bica Top 10 Digital Readout monitor aka Baker... help needed



## Metal Mickey (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I finally get to go back into the workshop this morning after a while out and My Bica DRO monitor as they call it) has developed a fault...it won't work! I switched it on and got lots of rubbish in the readouts, so switched it on and off several times until it came up with some semblance of sense but the Shrink button still stayed on and no movement registered. I did have movement on the X axis once but not since.

I went to the manual that came with it (lathe and DRO came as one) but it is all in Chinese! The Linear scales are also BICA. After much searching on Google I finally found their website and they have pictures of my model monitor. However there are know downloads or manuals. I have asked them a question and am waiting for a reply however I wondered if anyone on the forum could help? Either with a UK supplier or the fault itself (I cannot see a reset button).

Another option is to replace the monitor but are linear scales and monitor interchangeable? I don't want to replace it with one that doesn't work. Help needed as I will have to go back to real machining until the DRO is sorted.

Metal Mickey


----------



## bentprop (Apr 11, 2011)

Has your shop suffered dampness?If yes,take unit apart and VERY gently use heat gun or hair drier to warm it up.Then leave in house for a couple of days.
Does the unit use batteries?My caliper goes weird when the batt goes down.
Only other thing i can think of is degradation of the electronic components,due to aging.If that's the case,it's destination is the bin.


----------



## dsquire (Apr 13, 2011)

Metal Mickey 

What Bentprop says and
I don't know what part of the universe you are in but if your workshop is unheated and has been cool and possibly damp for a few days than the problem is probably dampness. Use a hairdryer or heat lamp to warm the unit up for several hours. Just warm it up to 30-40 degrees C, don't over heat it. This will dry any dampness out of it and it should work fine. 

I have an old HP LazerJet III printer and a 486 computer that both require this heat treatment before they will fire up and work. Once running they generate enough heat on their own if you use them for several hours every day. Hope this works for you. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Metal Mickey (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello and thanks fr the reply. My workshop is in part of a double garage with party wall and a central heating radiator so damp isn't the problem I am sure. I have had a reply from the manufacturer who are willing to replace (they do not have any UK suppliers..)for $315 not including shipping to UK so I am considering this item http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mTECH-2-axis-4-Milling-Lathe-replace-others-DRO-/220758388130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336639ada2

Its just the compatibility I am worried about. Does anyone have experience of replacement DRO with other linear scales?

MM


----------

